# PBS - Secrets of the Dead: Battle for the Bible



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 25, 2007)

_Secrets of the Dead: Battle for the Bible_ premieres tonight on PBS.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up on that.
I was already planning to watch the Moyer journal at 9 "buying the war". Now I have to catch both.


----------

